# Looking to start a cook off team



## kjino (Aug 12, 2005)

Looking to start a cook off team with my cousin and few other friends. We would be starting from nothing so any advice would be useful. We are needing to find a good trailer pit to get started with and any suggestions as to where to look for a good used or new pit at a resonable price would help me out a lot.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Take a look at http://forum.texasbbqrub.com/ 
There is a wealth of information there and lots of trailer type pits for sale.
Craigslist is another good searching place.
Good Luck


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

There is a BA monster pit just outside Bellville on 36 up on a hill. I think they want 17k for it.


----------



## kjino (Aug 12, 2005)

17k is a little to much. We were looking at trying to get something for around 5k to 8k. Thanks for the replies keep em coming.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Harley is on the right track here. You can also go to this thread and look at some of the other BBQ boards as they sometimes have used pits listed. Finally pit makers like Gator Pit sometimes have used ones available -- links in the same thread as above.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*You'll like this Company*

We just bought one and love it . They can put all the bells and whistles on it and you will still come in WELL under budget.

Good Luck

http://www.easttexassmokercompany.com/


----------



## kjino (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks guys this is helping a lot...gotta do the research and find out what the best option is


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

oh yeah, your gonna have to learn to drink beer


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

What ever you get get it big as you can afford. You'll always want bigger.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Harley said:


> Take a look at http://forum.texasbbqrub.com/
> There is a wealth of information there and lots of trailer type pits for sale.
> Craigslist is another good searching place.
> Good Luck


Ditto! That site is awesome lots of info to be learned, go on over and check it out.

As far as pits go check out Ritch www.gatorpit.net they're one of the best in town. Or you can also check out www.lonestarcustompits.com


----------



## kjino (Aug 12, 2005)

the beer drinking part is under control....trust me lol


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

liftologist said:


> What ever you get get it big as you can afford. You'll always want bigger.


 Ditto....You can cook small on a big pit but not vice versa. It seems to me that larger smokers are easier to keep a constant temp. Where some smaller ones I've seen require close monitoring to maintain heat/smoke...........Then again, it might have been some of that beer PalmsUp mentioned.


----------



## Bird Dog-n-Iraq (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's another site that you might want to look at; http://www.pigroast.com/

I bought my dad the model 84 w/ the chargrill and warmer after the one that he had for 20 years was stolen. They can also customize any of thier smokers for you and will deliver it to your door. I had them cut 2 doors on the back side of this one for easy access.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Bird Dog,great looking smoker!My guess is..the front of your trailer is the grill,what is that box on top of the firebox?

RL


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

kjino said:


> 17k is a little to much. We were looking at trying to get something for around 5k to 8k. Thanks for the replies keep em coming.


buy yourself a trailer, have a welding shop build you a pit and mount it on the trailer.........you should get out way cheaper and quicker

several of shops out this way build pits , might be worth your drive.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

There's a guy in Magnolia that has a real nice trailer walk on type smoker. It has a canopy and sinks for only $5,500 and that's a good deal. It located at Waddells Trailers off 1488.


----------



## Bird Dog-n-Iraq (Jul 8, 2008)

RLwhaler said:


> Bird Dog,great looking smoker!My guess is..the front of your trailer is the grill,what is that box on top of the firebox?
> 
> RL


RL, correct the box on the front is the char-grill and the one on the fire box is the warmer with 3 shelves and even though it's on the fire box the temp stays a constant 165-170.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Cookoff*

I will be the offical BARTENDER. GUARENTEE you won't go dry.
Terry


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

With your warmer temp. at a constant 165-170...it can also serve as a vertical smoker too?At any rate,that is one solid looking pit.Albeit it hold heat well(unlike my piece of Chit)
RL



Bird Dog-n-Iraq said:


> RL, correct the box on the front is the char-grill and the one on the fire box is the warmer with 3 shelves and even though it's on the fire box the temp stays a constant 165-170.


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

This is my cooking baby. Six racks rotating slow. What's that famous saying, Oh yeah... "Set it, and Forget it"... yep when one brisket is done, they're all done (As long as they are around the same weight) It can handle 12 briskets, 24 pork butts, 30 chickens, 30 racks of babybacks. One great portable cooking machine...

I like the rotisseries because you don't have to move your meat from one end of the pit to the other. I put 12 14lb. briskets on and they are all done at the same time. It can hold a steady 190-195 degrees for 6 hours on one load of wood. Meat is always good and moist and never dried out.

You can go to http://www.peppercooker.com . The guys name is Brad Shannon. He can custom build to your needs.:cheers:


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Dont know if you are still looking around for ideas, but here is one. I have a 150 gallon propane tank that is in reallly great shape. I am no longer using it and it is emty. It would make a great pit! I would be willing to sell it and can post some pix if you like. Lemme know.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I will put my Weber Smokey Mountain up against any big 'ol trailer pit any day!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

PalmsUp said:


> There is a BA monster pit just outside Bellville on 36 up on a hill. I think they want 17k for it.


I have been admiring that pit for awhile. It looks great.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Not sure if you are still looking but this seems to be a pretty good deal imo,

[email protected]


----------



## Jester (Apr 15, 2007)

Check the for sale section of the BBQ Brethren forum:

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/

You can find some great deals on rigs, plus there is a ton of good info on this site.


----------

